# Treiber ohne digitale Signatur installieren.



## Jason22 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ihr kennt vielleicht das Programm "PSPDisp" das über eine USB oder Wlan Verbindung das Bild vom Monitor darstellen kann.
Das Programm enthällt auch einen Treiber, womit man ein die PSP als ein Zusatzdisplay bekommt.

Das Problem ist:


			
				Windows schrieb:
			
		

> Die digitale Signatur der für dieses Gerät erforderlichen Treiber kann nicht überprüft werden. Bei einer vor Kurzem durchgeführten Änderung an Hardware oder Software wurde möglicherweise eine Datei installiert, die falsch signiert oder beschädigt ist. Möglicherweise handelt es sich auch um schädliche Software einer unbekannten Quelle. (Code 52)



Wie kann man den Test für die Digitale Signatur verhindern?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. Dezember 2009)

ist da kein Button für "dennoch installieren"?
Ich glaub du kannst das deaktivieren wenn du beim Hochfahren F8 gedrück hälst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2009)

Jason22 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Problem ist:
> 
> Wie kann man den Test für die Digitale Signatur verhindern?


Ich denke,das dir die forensuche weiter geholfen hätte.Schaue doch einfach mal in  diesen thread.Dort wirst du deine antwort finden.


----------



## Jason22 (31. Dezember 2009)

Das mit einmal F8 hat gereicht, jetzt hab ich wieder nen zweiten Bildschirm 
Ty


----------



## AdlerofTerror (1. Februar 2012)

moin ich lese in so vielen foren das mit dem F8 drücken beim start ich komme da immer in das boot menü rein  kann mir da vllt mal jmd. sagen ob ich vllt was anderes klicken muss oder sowas 
bin echt ratlos 

danke schon mal im vorraus 

MFG 
Adler


----------

